# BIOS Emulator



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Any heard of such a thing? I think it'd be a great tool to help walk someone through a BIOS you may not know firsthand and also to obtain QUALITY screen shots.


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

I've heard of one, in an old ambiguous post from a year or two ago, it was some kind of card that you put in the computer or a USB unit, both were from a company in Taiwan, cost upwards of $600+ USD...

MD


----------

